# Date Codes On Tires?(Sliks)



## Bentspokes (May 5, 2019)

I have some NOS WW 20 inch Schwinn SLIKS. How do I decipher the date codes?


----------



## kasper (May 5, 2019)

The UV on the bottom is 1968, middle one looks like a 72 top one you would have to show more of the tire unless it's the same as the middle one.


----------



## Bentspokes (May 5, 2019)

The 2nd photo is the code for the tire in the top photo, 20 X 2.125.
Two Sliks, 20 X1.75, have the  code in the 3rd photo.
If I want to sell them, what's a fair price to ask?


----------



## vastingray (May 6, 2019)

Here ya go


----------



## kasper (May 6, 2019)

vastingray said:


> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 992696



Exactly where my post came from.


----------

